# 3-Minute "De La Hoya Interview" Video



## Skates (Apr 15, 2004)

Did anyone else receive this? I don't really care if E* sent this video down, but what I found odd is that it was locked.


----------



## derousse (Apr 25, 2007)

Yes, I got the same thing through the night. I was also surprised by the fact that it was locked but I just switched to Dish and got my 622 installed yesterday so I thought it might be normal.


----------



## racermurray (Mar 21, 2007)

I received it as well , what's going on ?

Also My 622 did not record 2 primetime shows from OTA last night , first time this has happend.

Murray


----------



## Hall (Mar 4, 2004)

derousse said:


> ...so I thought it might be normal.


 I've never gotten one with my 622 but did get them with the 522 years ago. I don't think it's "normal" or common, but for anyone who doesn't like it, we all agreed to allow Dish to do this....  Read your user agreement.

derousse, I realize you're not complaining, but people will.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

Deleted first thing this morning.


----------



## Hunter Green (May 8, 2006)

It's nice that it was locked because it made it stand out so I could delete it faster.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Skates said:


> Did anyone else receive this? I don't really care if E* sent this video down, but what I found odd is that it was locked.


I got it. I didn't even notice that it was locked when I immediately deleted it.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

TulsaOK said:


> I got it. I didn't even notice that it was locked when I immediately deleted it.


Ditto.

I wonder if caused anyone with a very full disk to lose a show they wanted. Othewise its just annoying, but not a big deal.


----------



## gnm313-1 (Apr 24, 2005)

I got a couple of them on my 522 a few weeks ago talking about VOD. This appears to be the new message system. You would think they would just enable the real message system so they could get all receivers.


----------



## JSIsabella (Oct 20, 2006)

I got it too, and took a look at it before I deleted it. The first minute was just a message that said "Coming Up Momentarily....", then a two minute show on De La Hoya.

So was this just a test, or are we going to start to get unwanted commercials on our systems in the middle of the night? That thought is kind of creepy.

It seems like an odd "feature" to implement.

And you think E* would have just sent it to the people that have actually ordered a PPV fight event, since they would have that information in their database of our accounts.

And just for the record, I have never ordered any PPV sporting events in all the years have been with E*.............


----------



## Hall (Mar 4, 2004)

JSIsabella said:


> And you think E* would have just sent it to the people that have actually ordered a PPV fight event, since they would have that information in their database of our accounts.


 I don't know what kind of movies you like, but do the ones in the 'movies on demand' listing appeal to you ?? They don't for me so Dish isn't yet tailoring those based on our viewing habits (1), nor have they ever asked.

(1) They may not be allowed to do that. Any monitoring they do has to be anonymous.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

JSIsabella said:


> ...
> 
> And just for the record, I have never ordered any PPV sporting events in all the years have been with E*.............


Myself as well. I've never even ordered a PPV movie event because they charge way too much for it. I get all my movies HD and SD from Netflix.


----------



## FitzAusTex (Jan 30, 2007)

Hall, 

could you let me know where in my user agreement I agreed to let them add recordings to my portion of my DVR hard drive space? I couldnt locate it. I have to assume that you know exactly where in the user agreement this is listed? 

Granted, seems rare that E* is doing this, but wonder how long it will be before I need to set aside 5 or 6 hours of DVR space for this type of stuff...

thanks!


----------



## lukin4u (Apr 13, 2007)

also got it

also

woke up from a nap the other day and when i woke up it said

something like 

congrats on your dish 100



could not figure out what this meant 

thought maybe i got an update or something but i didnt


----------



## UT06 (Jun 27, 2006)

I got it last night and deleted it rght away.


----------



## Hall (Mar 4, 2004)

FitzAusTex said:


> could you let me know where in my user agreement I agreed to let them add recordings to my portion of my DVR hard drive space? I couldnt locate it. I have to assume that you know exactly where in the user agreement this is listed?


 I certainly don't remember "exactly where in the user agreement it is/was, but I do tend to remember things when I've read them....


> 4. EQUIPMENT
> 
> C. *DISH Network reserves the rights to alter software, features and/or functionality in your DISH Network receivers, provide data and content to Personal Video Recorder/Digital Video Recorder ("PVR/DVR") products, store data and content on the hard drives of PVR/DVR products*, and send electronic counter-measures to your DISH Network receivers, through periodic downloads. DISH Network will use commercially reasonable efforts to schedule these downloads to minimize interference with or interruption to your Services, but shall have no liability to you for any interruptions in Services arising out of or related to such downloads.
> 
> http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/about_us/residential_customer_agreement/index.shtml


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

An annoyance, but a quick delete took care of it. If this happens on a regular basis, I'll complain, but this is the first of seen of something like this in years.

John


----------



## liferules (Aug 14, 2005)

My only fear is that they somehow create programming that won't delete until viewed. I can imagine advertisers paying big bucks for something like that, and you would have no choice but to have it clutter your drive, or watch it and then delete it... Kind of like the web version of defensive driving (it won't let you open other browsers when you are supposed to be viewing its videos...)

I suspect only a short time before this technology is created.


----------



## JSIsabella (Oct 20, 2006)

liferules said:


> My only fear is that they somehow create programming that won't delete until viewed. I can imagine advertisers paying big bucks for something like that, and you would have no choice but to have it clutter your drive, or watch it and then delete it... Kind of like the web version of defensive driving (it won't let you open other browsers when you are supposed to be viewing its videos...)
> 
> I suspect only a short time before this technology is created.


As long as they don't delete or remove the 300X FF mode!!!!!!

:hurah:


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

liferules said:


> My only fear is that they somehow create programming that won't delete until viewed. I can imagine advertisers paying big bucks for something like that, and you would have no choice but to have it clutter your drive, or watch it and then delete it... Kind of like the web version of defensive driving (it won't let you open other browsers when you are supposed to be viewing its videos...)
> 
> I suspect only a short time before this technology is created.


Oh don't give them any freakin ideas!!!


----------



## Arky (Mar 23, 2007)

lujan said:


> Myself as well. I've never even ordered a PPV movie event because they charge way too much for it. I get all my movies HD and SD from Netflix.


Netflix & Blockbuster here also...gotta have dts when available.


----------



## AVJohnnie (Jul 27, 2004)

ebaltz said:


> Oh don't give them any freakin ideas!!!


Amen to that...but the cow's out of the barn now! Shred it quick before the bull finds out...


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

Arky said:


> Netflix & Blockbuster here also...gotta have dts when available.


Yeah why would I pay $5.99 for an HD PPV, which I can get unlimited Blu-ray DVDs from BB for $9.99 a month, which have all the extras on them and aren't over compressed like the PPV. I think Dish must think most of their customers are stupid. And sadly its probably true for a good number (of course none of us on here


----------



## johnsbin (Nov 14, 2002)

ebaltz said:


> Yeah why would I pay $5.99 for an HD PPV, which I can get unlimited Blu-ray DVDs from BB for $9.99 a month, which have all the extras on them and aren't over compressed like the PPV. I think Dish must think most of their customers are stupid. And sadly its probably true for a good number (of course none of us on here


It will only be stupid after I have rented the 100th HDPPV movie - just how much did you spend on your BluRay player anyway? 100 PPV rentals would equal $600 and I bet you paid more than that.

Besides, there aren't 100 BluRay movies yet.


----------



## Hall (Mar 4, 2004)

Cable and satellite push the "convenience" of PPV over "driving to the video store, fighting the crowds, hunting for the movie you want...." and feel they can justify the price.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

johnsbin said:


> It will only be stupid after I have rented the 100th HDPPV movie - just how much did you spend on your BluRay player anyway? 100 PPV rentals would equal $600 and I bet you paid more than that.
> 
> Besides, there aren't 100 BluRay movies yet.


Well hate to burst your bubble, but there are WELL over 100 blu-ray movies already released (http://www.blu-ray.com/movies/movies.php?show=nowavailable list somewhere around 250) with 100s more coming up in the next few months. I could rent 100 today from Blockbuster in fact if i was so inclined. So wrong on that one.

I paid LESS than $600 for my Blu-ray player actually. Its a PS3 and also plays video games, AVCHD DVDs from my camcorder, CDs, DVDs, stores tens of thousands of photos and music and has a built in browser, AND there is NO monthly charge. Lets see, what do you pay for your HD package from a cable or sat company, probably over $100 a month, so that is about $1200 a year, + the $600 for your compressed HD PPV, of which I can almost guarentee Dish has not shown more than maybe 50 different HD PPV titles in the past year, and almost NONE of the really top movies.

SCOREBOARD!


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

Hall said:


> Cable and satellite push the "convenience" of PPV over "driving to the video store, fighting the crowds, hunting for the movie you want...." and feel they can justify the price.


Yeah because that is SO much more convenient than getting 20 movies a month via my mailbox for what it costs for a about 3 PPVs.


----------



## Hall (Mar 4, 2004)

Cable and satellite have been using this "argument" for years and aren't doing away with it completely. They also can try and pretend that Blockbuster and Netflix don't exist. 

Most people I know complain about the cost of their cable bill already (others have switched to satellite and enjoy pointing out the lower cost) and aren't going to order 1 or 2 or more PPVs each month, raising their rate another $10.

As for BB or NF, I've had both and they're great, but there's been more than one occasion where myself, my wife, or the kids really, really wanted to watch a particular movie (I know, life will go on if we didn't) that night or at least that weekend, for example. That ain't gonna happen with BB or NF.... "Hold on, let me add it to the queue...". I was always throttled by NF too, so I rarely ever got new releases. What did we do ?? We "inconvenienced" ourselves" by driving to the video store.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

Hall said:


> Cable and satellite have been using this "argument" for years and aren't doing away with it completely. They also can try and pretend that Blockbuster and Netflix don't exist.
> 
> Most people I know complain about the cost of their cable bill already (others have switched to satellite and enjoy pointing out the lower cost) and aren't going to order 1 or 2 or more PPVs each month, raising their rate another $10.
> 
> As for BB or NF, I've had both and they're great, but there's been more than one occasion where myself, my wife, or the kids really, really wanted to watch a particular movie (I know, life will go on if we didn't) that night or at least that weekend, for example. That ain't gonna happen with BB or NF.... "Hold on, let me add it to the queue...". I was always throttled by NF too, so I rarely ever got new releases. What did we do ?? We "inconvenienced" ourselves" by driving to the video store.


Yeah but if we are talking HD movies, how many options do you have on any system via PPV. On Dish there is 1, one, count it uno, HD PPV channel, and it basically cycles two movie a month, usually lower tier interest ones too. I have never been throttled by BB. And we can now return online ones in store and get a free rental. Can't beat that. But all of that will go away for me when Sony starts offering HD downloads to my PS3. I just hope they understand what the competition is and what the cost is. If I can get like 10 movies or more a month from BB for $10, then Sony better have an equivalent deal, not $5.99 a download deal. That won't fly. Fingers crossed.


----------



## articos (Oct 10, 2006)

This wasn't just 622s, I also had it on my 625. D* has done this type of pushed content/ads on a regular basis for years on their DVRs, although they put it in a separate partition so it doesn't affect the customer's recordings. Anyone know if E's does the same, or is all in one spot?


----------

